# HAMAS -"holy humanitarians"



## Brooklynben (May 14, 2007)

http://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=55682

14 MAY 07

TEL AVIV -- Hamas yesterday ambushed a convoy in the Gaza Strip and seized a stockpile of U.S. weapons transferred in recent months to militias associated with Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah party, according to Hamas and Fatah sources. 

"We obtained the U.S. weapons and will keep hijacking any assistance the Americans provide to Fatah. Our fighters are aware of the American and Israeli conspiracies to topple our government. We're trained and well prepared to defeat the American-backed (Palestinian) agents," said a top member of Hamas' so-called military wing in the Gaza Strip. 

According to Israeli and Palestinian security officials and Hamas sources, Hamas militias in recent months have taken almost complete control of the northern Gaza Strip, including areas from which rockets are launched regularly into nearby Jewish communities. The officials said Fatah, which is backed by the U.S., is restricted to acting within a half-mile radius of a major Fatah military compound. Hamas has set up roadblocks and checkpoints throughout northern Gaza to ensure Fatah militias remain near their compound.


----------



## pardus (May 14, 2007)

The US needs to give Israel the green light to do 'whatever is needed' to once and for all crush hamas!   

Ive thought for some time now that Israel would benefit from a foreign legion ala French.


----------



## Looon (May 14, 2007)

When did we start backing Fatah?:uhh:

Sounds like a load of bull.......


----------



## Brooklynben (May 14, 2007)

:doh: Geez, I didn't even know this area of the forum existed!!

-------------
ANSWER: The world's smallest army trained in the Catskill Mountain region of New York.
-------------
QUESTION: What is Israel's Foreign Legion?  :) 

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Seriously however, I have long thought that the US would benefit from a Foreign Legion, and there are all sorts of places ("territories") in the world that the US could train and house such an Army.


----------



## pardus (May 14, 2007)

Brooklynben said:


> Seriously however, I have long thought that the US would benefit from a Foreign Legion, and there are all sorts of places ("territories") in the world that the US could train and house such an Army.



The US has done that without doing that with the Private Military Companies  :2c:

France has a slimmed down 6,000 strong elite force, Israel could do the same thing, saving Israeli lives and boosting the IDF significantly :2c:


----------



## Brooklynben (May 15, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> The US has done that without doing that with the Private Military Companies  :2c::


Yeah, you are probably right and more accurate.  I hear all sorts of estimations as to just how many Black Water is now fielding.

With regard to Israel, I guess I'm not confident that there are enough 'swinging dicks' in the world that would want to be officially affiliated with the Jews?  :huh?: 

But hell, in reality I'd bet the volunteers would never have a chance to be traditional soldiers.  The minute they made it through the initial security check, the Mossad would grab them up, give them some quick training and then put them to work by sending them back home from where ever they came from.  ;)


----------



## Typhoon (May 15, 2007)

> I have long thought that the US would benefit from a Foreign Legion...


Correct Pardus, spelled "Blackwater", etc. :)

As I've said before, we'd just have to give them ROE a la Executive Outcomes...


----------



## pardus (May 15, 2007)

Brooklynben said:


> Yeah, you are probably right and more accurate.  I hear all sorts of estimations as to just how many Black Water is now fielding.
> 
> With regard to Israel, I guess I'm not confident that there are enough 'swinging dicks' in the world that would want to be officially affiliated with the Jews?  :huh?:
> 
> But hell, in reality I'd bet the volunteers would never have a chance to be traditional soldiers.  The minute they made it through the initial security check, the Mossad would grab them up, give them some quick training and then put them to work by sending them back home from where ever they came from.  ;)



Think of it this way, how many people join the French Foreign Legion to fight for France?  ;) 

If you start a good fighting unit, give them combat, the men will come. :2c:


----------



## Brooklynben (May 16, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Think of it this way, how many people join the French Foreign Legion to fight for France?  ;) If you start a good fighting unit, give them combat, the men will come. :2c:


 Yup, I think you're quite right again.

Right after WWII, there was supposedly both a couple of displaced Jews and a shit load of ex Waffen-SS ended up fighting together as Legionnaire brothers at Dien Bien Phu. 

In fact there were so many Germans there that it's said that propagandists from the other side were brought in from the East German Volksarmee [DDR] and loaned out to the Viet Minh in order to propagandize in German and to play German SS and Army songs in order to break down the Legionnaire morale. 

So once again, you're probably quite right.  Professional soldiers most often don't care near as much about who or what starts wars as they do about who gets to finish them.


----------



## pardus (May 16, 2007)

Brooklynben said:


> Right after WWII, there was supposedly both a couple of displaced Jews and a shit load of ex Waffen-SS ended up fighting together as Legionnaire brothers at Dien Bien Phu.
> 
> In fact there were so many Germans there that it's said that propagandists from the other side were brought in from the East German Volksarmee [DDR] and loaned out to the Viet Minh in order to propagandize in German and to play German SS and Army songs in order to break down the Legionnaire morale.




Actually by the time of Dien Bien Phu most Germans in the legion were not ex-soldiers of the Wehrmacht, most of which Had retired from the Legion by then (remembering the battle was fought 9 years after WW2 finished, Legion Contracts are initially 5yrs long), the majority were younger Germans escaping the economic and social depression in Germany at the time, particularly from East Germany.
The Legion was so heavily influenced by the Germans in its ranks that the song 'Ich Habe Eine Kamarade'  became a permanent song of the Legion.
One attack by a Legion unit in Dein Bien Phu was launched with the Legionnaires signing and old Fallschrimjager song as they attacked, they were still very proud of their military roots.



Brooklynben said:


> Professional soldiers most often don't care near as much about who or what starts wars as they do about who gets to finish them.



Exactly! I happen to believe in the fight we are currently engaged in, but I wouldn't be too peturbed if I didn't ;)


----------



## Typhoon (May 16, 2007)

Very interesting bit of military history, Pardus and BB...



> but I wouldn't be too peturbed if I didn't...


You'd be like a mongoose on a cobra...


----------

